# صور السيد المسيح



## دودي الاردن (9 مايو 2005)

*" لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية " (يوحنا16:3) *


----------



## My Rock (11 مايو 2005)

على طول خزنت الصورة.. بصراحة صورة حلوة جدا


----------



## Marimar (18 يونيو 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> على طول خزنت الصورة.. بصراحة صورة حلوة جدا


3ajbatny hay il soora kteer, awwal marra bashoof soora bi 3 ab3ad


----------



## فادي (13 يوليو 2005)

الأخ دودي جميله هذي الصور واحب اشوف اكثر فلا تبخل ويبدو انك تحمل الكثير منها وعندك كثير 

شكرا لك وهي رائعه   على فكره نسختها بجهازي

شكرا مره ثانيه

فادي


----------



## myriam (13 أغسطس 2005)

*

سلام المسيح،

صورة رائعة فعلاُ.


أما عن حقيقة صورة السيد المسيح، فقد قال ابن العبري في كتابه "مختصر الدول" أن إبجر ملك الرها أرسل رسولاً اسمه فيجا إلى المسيح يدعوه إلى مدينته فأرسل إليه المسيح صورته مرسومة على منديل.  وأيضاً صورة وجه السيد المسيح الذي كان ملطخاً بالدماء مطبوعة على الكفن المقدس، وصورة وجه المسيح التي إنطبعت على المنديل الذي قدمته القديسة فيرونيكا ومسح المسيح به وجهه أثناء سيره نحو الجلجثة، وكذلك صورة السيد المسيح محمولاً على يد العذراء المرسومة بواسطة القديس لوقا الإنجيلي الطبيب.  إلى غير ذلك من الصور..  (منقول من احدى المواقع)  


برعاية الله وامنا العذراء مريم*


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2005)

الرجاء الالتزام بادب الحوار و كتابة الرد المفيد و الا ما في داعي له بالمرة فردك انت اخي الذي تستغفر الله فيه اتمنى ان لا يتكرر

اعطي الرد المفيد بدون الاساءة للاخرين والا ما في داعي للرد

سلام و نعمة


----------



## أثانسيوس (27 أغسطس 2005)

*جورج اسلام*

حذف من قبل الادارة


----------



## الفارس (15 أكتوبر 2005)

حذف بسبب الاســـاءة


----------



## peter george (26 نوفمبر 2005)

*peter love jesus*

i love jesus because he loves me in the first and he loves me such as his father loves him


----------



## Michael (26 نوفمبر 2005)

صورة هايلة جدا جدا 

 وشاملة فى المضمون


----------



## MARSHIEL (4 ديسمبر 2005)

صورة هايلة جدا جدا


----------



## †gomana† (13 ديسمبر 2005)

*الصورة رائعة جدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وشكرا جدا ليك*


----------



## مخلص تادرس (5 يناير 2006)

*شكرا جومانة على هذا الصورة*


----------



## Ya Shero (24 يناير 2006)

*صور حلوة قوي*


----------



## amjad-ri (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور السيد المسيح*

صورة روعة  فعلا 
 كم انت جميل يا سيدي والللهي​


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور السيد المسيح*

رووووووووووووووووعه وانا اخدتها 

ميرسى جداااااااااااااااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## nifaragallah (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور السيد المسيح*

بصراصة صورة رائعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة بارك الرب فيك


----------



## فادية (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور السيد المسيح*

صورة رائعه 
 حفظتها على طول  
تسلم ايدك  
ربنا  يباركك​


----------



## جندي الرب (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور السيد المسيح*

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووة وليس لها مثيل واشكرك على تعبك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور السيد المسيح*

فين هيا الصورة 
:ranting:


----------



## Nano123 (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور السيد المسيح*

ميرسى كتييييييير
تحياتى


----------



## bombom (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: صور السيد المسيح*

الصورة مش ظاهرة الله يعوضك رفعها تانى


----------



## magedrn (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: صور السيد المسيح*

شكرا اوى على الصورة


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جميله جدا 
ميرررررررسى على الصوره​


----------



## vetaa (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*حقيقى حلوة قوى قوى*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

روووووووووووووووعة ونادرة


----------



## dodo jojo (4 أكتوبر 2009)

صور فى منتهى الجمااال بجد حلو اوى شكرا خااالص


----------

